# Natwest Overdrafts?



## zrjace (Jan 31, 2008)

Right i have an overdraft at the moment but i now have money in my account and want my overdraft removed, do i just write to my local bank to get it removed or?


----------



## sladey (Jul 28, 2012)

Just phone up the phone banking and ask them to remove it


----------

